# tra



## Boursicoton

Bonsoir,
La préposition "tra" a diverses significations  généralement entre mais parfois... on s'y perd : dans la phrase
" a bordo si era talmente abituati a pronunciare l'omelia funebre, che ormai ci si limitava a poche parole di commiato, *tra lo sconforto *dei parenti del defunto..." Comment traduire tra ici.?
Lo sconforto représente-t-il ici le découragement ou la détresse
Qui peut me donner un avis?
merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonsoir Boursicoton,

Tra: le sens est souvent voisin de parmi/au milieu de, mais il peut aussi indiquer la cause: _à cause de_, _étant donné; _voir _tra_ dans un dico de synonymes (rare sur le net, essaie celui-ci -- ou celui-là, quand il est accessible)
Lo sconforto: dans ce cas-ci: l'affliction, le désespoir, la détresse, la tristesse, le chagrin, la peine. Cela dépend du reste du contexte et de tes goûts, de ta sensibilité.


----------



## matteo_apokalypse

Bonsoir,
Je ne suis pas Français, mais je vais essayer de répondre à ta question. En italien la préposition _tra_, qui est un synonime total de _fra_ (ça veut dire que l'on peut remplacer l'un avec l'autre sans problèmes), corréspond au français "entre" ou "parmi", bien que _tra_ puisse avoir des traductions différentes selon le sens. Dans la phrase que tu as proposée, le sens serait qu'il y avait deux sentiments: l'affliction et... comment continue ta phrase? Moi, je dirais que après ça il est nécessaire qu'il y ait un autre sentiment, comme par exemple: _tra lo sconforto dei parenti [...] e l'amarezza provocata dai lutti_. Alors là, je dirais que la phrase est correcte et que tu pourrais la traduire avec "entre", parce qu'on a deux entités qui sont mises en relief. Par contre, si la phrase s'arrête là, alors je pense que le sens est un peu plus confus; on pourrait l'entendre comme: "dans l'affliction, etc...". La seule expression en italien qui me vient à l'esprit en ce moment est: _tra lo stupore generale_, que je traduirais avec: à la stupéfaction générale, à la surprise générale. 

A presto


----------



## Boursicoton

A Matoupaschat,
J'ai opté pour la traduction suivante "...*au milieu de la détresse *des parents du défunt." qui rend bien la pensée de l'auteur, me semble-t-il.

Pour Matteo,
je situe la phrase ans son contexte :
"...La vita a bordo era dura e, nel corso delle lunghe traversate oceaniche, accadeva spesso che i più deboli soccombessero. Allora le velemorte facevano da sudario per passeggeri e  marinai nell'ultimo breve tragitto dal ponte all'oceano. Le velemorte erano...(Spiegazioni)... *A bordo si era talmente abituati... del defunto. 
*Nessuno aveva fatto molto caso al prete, sino al giorno in cui mori un soldato inglese....
Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Pas d'objections, Capitaine!
Bon vent!

Matoupasloupdemer.


----------

